# What I did Today, to get a new client



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

My sister and her hubby were out looking at 5th wheel campers, and I went along for the ride . . . it was kind of like one of those days, just grab shirt and shorts, and bam out the door . . L*~ . . well I grab a t-shirt that I had a slight boo boo on, (it's only noticable to me) . . it was a tee that I had just finished up an order for another RV company . . . *grinning*~ . . the saleman asked me, if I worked for that company . . I said no . . that they were a client and I did all their printables
well, next thing I knew, I handed the manager my business coaster (business card on a mini mouse pad) and then we were talking shirts, hats, etc and prices . .

since the sister/her hubby have to go back tomorrow for paperwork,
I guess I will go for the ride along again . . L*~ . . and pick up the check

dang, life is good . . . that order was too easy . . 

so, I guess, it was a good thing to wear advertisment for another business 
and gain another client . . .

Diane


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

That was ucky and well tought. Congrats¡


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Good for you, Diane


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

nice! you got lucky!


----------



## footy1001 (Nov 27, 2006)

Participated in online discussions on some targeted forums.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Another way to upsell is to take a current customer and give them a free sample. We give a free mouse pad if they have a nice photo, a free embroidered shirt if they get printed shirts and things like that. It does wonders to get new business.


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

Good job, hopefully the relationship with this client will be profitable for you! Are you going to try this method out at some other businesses as well?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

SlideMyLexus said:


> Are you going to try this method out at some other businesses as well?



You bet I will . . .
Friday, I delivered some t-shirt to a carpentry crew (Morgan's Misfits) that's working out at the airport and I had on one of their Tee's and the concrete crew seen them -- all I heard was, . . Hey Lady can you do me a shirt? . . 
so the concrete supervisor order 60 T-shirts (do you know how fast concrete will eat up a shirt?)

so wearing a tee's that I have done - works for me 

there are times, I am asked . . do you work for such and such . . I say no, I designed their T-shirts --- "sometimes" that opens up the field, for conversation for a future client, then I hand them a mini business mouse pad/coaster . . which has my contact information on .. (gawd I love those mini business mouse pads/coasters)


Diane
;o)


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Diane
It seems you are in the right track. Keep going and good luck.
Joe


----------



## THREADZ (Aug 10, 2007)

I love it when new business comes out of nowhere


----------



## drakesis (Apr 3, 2007)

Shuffy said:


> business coaster (business card on a mini mouse pad)


Diane, I'm curious what is this 'mini mouse pad'?


----------



## Shuffy (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Will . . . . I purchased the mini mouse pads from Boo-z . . 
their website link is listed on the left - under "Preferred Vendors"
once you get to their website -- look for the link for mouse pads . . and they should be listed there . .

Diane
;o)




drakesis said:


> Diane, I'm curious what is this 'mini mouse pad'?


----------

